# Another reason for ear plugs/muffs!



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

For my age (69) I'm in pretty good health, only problem worth mentioning is mild neuropathy in my feet. A few weeks ago I began to experience some dizziness, and those spells got worse, to the point that I fell a couple of times. After the second fall, my wife insisted on driving me to the doctor. To shorten a long story, my problem was diagnosed as pressure on some nerve in my ear caused by wax buildup -- the dr flushed out a pretty big chunk(!). After some Q&A, the dr said working in a high dust environment could cause more and firmer wax buildup, so another reason to wear plugs or muffs. Like many here, I've always preferred muffs, but only wore them when loud machinery was running.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad you got it resolved! I wear plugs every time I turn on a tool, except the drill press, and have for the last 45 years of being around machinery. And I wear plugs *and *muffs when I run the DeWalt 735 planer - that is one loud machine! 

David


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Glad you got it resolved! I wear plugs every time I turn on a tool, except the drill press, and have for the last 45 years of being around machinery. And I wear plugs *and *muffs when I run the DeWalt 735 planer - that is one loud machine!
> 
> David


You really need a helical cutting head... >


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

They came out with the helical head after I bought my planer. I use earplugs when running an power tool. I don't wear them when I'm using the rechargeable screwdriver.
Glad the Dr. got you taken care of. A friend and his daughter had excessive ear wax ahd have to have it removed. Neither work or worked in a dusty environment.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

shoot summ said:


> You really need a helical cutting head... >


Yep, but I'll wait until this one quits working or until I get some big job to justify the upgrade. And I would _*still *_wear ear plugs. :grin:

David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

other than hard of hearing, I too suffer from mild neuropathy in my feet.
they get very cold in the evening to the point that I wear thick wool socks.
also, a heating pad in the bed at night just so I can sleep (which works quite well).
been to 3 podiatrists with the same diagnosis - just keep on doing what I'm doing.
I turned 70 this past June - this is our future LOL. Welcome to the Club.

.

.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

> I turned 70 this past June - this is our future LOL. Welcome to the Club.




Any day above dirt is a good day!
It is better to look down at the daisies than to look up at the roots.
Shalom!


----------

